
AMD Radeon 'Big Navi' RX Gamma Flagship GPU Specs and Benchmarks Leaked - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-rx-gamma-gpu-big-navi-benchmarks-specs/
======
socceroos
I was legitimately disappointed realising this was an April Fools joke.

~~~
pram
If it’s fake then I don’t understand what’s supposed to be funny about it

~~~
navjack27
The fact that it's fake is the funny part. Because hardware geeks love
latching on to rumors so hard that they feel personally hurt if a thing is
fake. I love it.

